# electrical problem???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i went out the other day after not driving my 300 for about three days and it would not start. there was enough juice to keep the clock running but not enough to even turn on the lights on the instrument panal when the key was turned. i jump the car and took it to get the battery and alternator tested and it all checked out fine. i did not find anything on it ie lights left on or anything of that sorce. so can anyone advize me of what might be causing this problem??? thanks again everyone for you are a great help...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could of left a door open and the interior lights could of drained the battery.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You could of left a door open and the interior lights could of drained the battery.


 Could _HAVE_......


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Could _HAVE_......


Well it is running fine now isn't it? More details please.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Could _HAVE_......


Could _HAVE_...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Well it is running fine now isn't it? More details please.


 Ok Mr English Professor, who likes to point out other peoples mistakes, yours is getting pointed out.  _"Could of"_ does not exist in the tence you are using it in. _"Could of"_ is improper english. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Ok Mr English Professor, who likes to point out other peoples mistakes, yours is getting pointed out.  _"Could of"_ does not exist in the tence you are using it in. _"Could of"_ is improper english. Just thought you'd like to know.


Even I am not infallible. Thanks for noticing. :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Even I am not infallible. Thanks for noticing. :thumbup:


 Those who live in glass houses and all that.  You threw the stone and I was there with the Louisville Slugger. Right back at ya. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Those who live in glass houses and all that.  You threw the stone and I was there with the Louisville Slugger. Right back at ya. :cheers:


HAHAHA. I will return. My weapon will be the end all. A nuclear weapon or something of the sort.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just throw him some Nitro Glycerine so when he hits it with his bat he'll die. It'll do us all a favor with grammer.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

well i made sure nothing was left on no door or the hatch was left open... this is after i jumped it and had it running for about an hour and yet the battery died...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> well i made sure nothing was left on no door or the hatch was left open... this is after i jumped it and had it running for about an hour and yet the battery died...


Either the battery connections are not tight or are corroded, or the battery itself is beyond help. Most average wet cell batteries can only be deep cycled an average of 4 times before they are totally sulfated and useless. Even wet cell batteries rated for deep cycle use can only be killed a certain number of times before they too are permanently dead. The only battery I'm aware of that is immune to deep cycle use is the Optima series, and it's not a wet cell battery.


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

im having the same problem with my 83 280 exept that my fuel guage and volt meter are staying on. Im thinking it is a relay or something but i was wondering if there is another relay box other than the one next to the light under the hood or not, because all those are good but the problem is still happening so any help would be great


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

shawnalex said:


> im having the same problem with my 83 280 exept that my fuel guage and volt meter are staying on. Im thinking it is a relay or something but i was wondering if there is another relay box other than the one next to the light under the hood or not, because all those are good but the problem is still happening so any help would be great


I wouls suspect a fuse or a relay then. It might be corroded connections.


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah i think so but there wasnt any corrosen but is there another box somewhere like under the dash or something?
thanks again


----------



## shawnalex (Dec 8, 2004)

i checked the ignition, accesory and one mistery relays and so far nothing but i hope to find out and i will let you guys know what i find


----------

